# Stolen boat, skirt, paddle - S.Platte-Deckers



## bobmurtaugh (Jul 29, 2007)

*Boat* - Pyrana Inazone2 - Yellow with some orangey tail
2 -yellow float bags
*Spray skirt* - White water type, bungie cord style, brandnew, Medium.
*Paddle *- Carlisle breakdown, black handle-white paddles. It has been shortened. The short end with holes is very short when broken down.

If you come across this and someone is trying to sell it please contact me.
Bobby Murtaugh
303-810-1540 cell
303- 814-5806 Hm
[email protected]


----------

